# tabbicles ?



## Cleo (Oct 12, 2014)

Hope the induction went ok and that you're both well 
x


----------



## tabbicles (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Cleo, so sorry for the delay! 

Things been hectic. Induction went well, within 2 hours of first meda contractions started and  progressed very quickly, Charlie Rose was born at 8pm same day weighing 8lb 8oz at 37?weeks. No intervention which was lovely and she stayed with me from birth which was so lovely. It was touch and go if I would get my epidural as things moved so fast but managed to get one in the nick of time at 9cm (I told them bit to bother with sliding scale as I wanted pain relief!) 

We were admitted to hospital last night though as Charlie has jaundice which means she falls asleep too much rather than feeding. She is responding well to phototherapy so just waiting for the docs to come to tell me when we can go home! 

On the whole Charlie is gorgeous and the diabetes is fine, insulin gone right down and I am breast feeding. The birth was not affected by the diabetes and other than the blip this week she is fine. Her big sister is fantastic with her 

Xx


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2014)

Lovely news tabbicles . Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2014)

So wonderful to hear tabbicles! Welcome to the world Charlie Rose!  Many congratulations to all


----------



## Bloden (Oct 13, 2014)

Congratulations, tabbicles!!!


----------



## Cleo (Oct 13, 2014)

Great news !! 
So happy that all is fine with you and baby Charlie  
Isaac had a bit of jaundice as well .... It resolved itself on its own... Great that they pick up in these things and do what ever is needed for baby !  
Sending you lots if hugs xx


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 13, 2014)

Excellent work Tabbicles, and hello Charlie Rose (love the name!).  Hope you're out of hospital quick smart


----------



## gail1 (Oct 13, 2014)

charlie rose what a lovely name wellcome to the world well done mum


----------



## Laura davies (Oct 13, 2014)

Lovely news tabbicles, bless your new bundle of joy. What a little bomper x


----------



## Flower (Oct 14, 2014)

Congratulations tabbicles  and hello to Charlie Rose


----------

